# meet socks, new baby doeling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

charlottes baby was born yesterday evening while i was at work. everything went great,baby looks great is eating, pooping, and peeing. little doeling. can anyone look at the pics and maybe tell me if the baby is pooled or not. the mom has no horns and i dont know if she was disbudded as a baby or not. baby enjoying sweater and heat lamp.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful baby! To me it looks like she'll have horns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definite cutie pie! Love the coat too!

Unless you know that mom or dad is polled, I would just assume that she will have horns.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness cuteness attack!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow is she adorable , lolol
Her momma is really pretty too !
Congrats


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

love her color! I cant tell. Mine have little swirls in their hair where their horns will come in. Just have to start feeling around a week old.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, she is the absolute cutest thing ever! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I love the sweaters.
Enjoy her!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!!! Congrats on your new baby girl!


----------

